# أرجو مساعدتى فى أفضل طريقه صناعيه لإذابة التكسابون



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
حاولت بعدة طرق إذابة التكسابون منها فى ماء ساخن ومنها بوضع ملح عليه مباشرة ولكن هذه الطرق لم تساعدنى ولم تعطى النتيجه المرجوه , فانا أريد أن أضع الكميه الكلية للماء وأضع التكسابون عليها تحت الماتور وأقلبه ليذوب ولكنه يعطى رغوه عاليه جدا ترتفع لتصل خارج حلة التصنيع , فهل هناك طريقة صناعيه أستطيع أذابة التكسابون بها بطريقه سهله وسريعه تحت الماتور , أرجو مساعدتى لأهمية الموضوع لدى , وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 يناير 2014)

هو سرعة الخلاط عندك كم rpm؟ الاضافة بتم ازاى مانيوال ولا بامب؟ ريشة الخلط بتكون متغطية بالماء ولا ملامسة لسطح الماء قبل اضافة التكسابون؟


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هو سرعة الخلاط عندك كم rpm؟ الاضافة بتم ازاى مانيوال ولا بامب؟ ريشة الخلط بتكون متغطية بالماء ولا ملامسة لسطح الماء قبل اضافة التكسابون؟



سرعة الخلاط تقريبا 120 الى 150 لفه فى الدقيقه واضافة التكسابون بتم يدوى وريشة الخلط علشان كبيره بخليها اعلى من الماء علشان الميه متمريش لبره , بص يا باشمهندس انا حقولك الموضوع ازاى بالضبط , انا شوفت تركيبات شاور جيل بالماء والتكسابون والملح فقط بدون تيلوز وده شوفته فى كتب اجنبيه بس مش عارف ازاى حلوا التكسابون تحت الخلاط وازاى برضه ضافوا الملح , انا كل الى محتاجه انى احط خلطتى كلها فى وعاء واحد والخلطه تخلص فى نفس اليوم واسبها لتانى يوم تهدى من الفوم واعبيها , وتكون بالماء والتكسابون والتتخين بالملح , فأتمنى ان حضرتك تساعدنى فى المشكله دى .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 يناير 2014)

بص هو انا مش شايف مشكله وكمان يمكن مش فاهم القصه بالظبط بس متخيل ان بيحصل عندك Vortex دوامة نتيجة ريشة الخلط ودى بتبقى شكلها الماء داخل الخلاط بتاخد شكل مخروط وبتضغط على جوانب الحلة وفى النص بيكون في هوا بيملى التجويف المتكون نتيجة سرعة ريشه الخلاط ومتهيألى دا السبب الى بيخلى الفوم عندك كتير وغالبا كمان المنتج بيفيض على جوانب الخلاط .
عموما حضرتك لازم تضيف الماء الاول بشرط ان الماء يكون مغطى ريشة الخلط وقبل متضيف التكسابون تشغل الخلاط وبعدين تبتدى الاضافه واحدة واحدة لو لسه بيحصل عندك فوم كتير وهوا كتير بيتكون شوف بقى تصميم الريشه نفسها واتاكد انها معمولة بزاويه على عمود الخلط وفى اتجاه عكسى مع الريشه المقابله علشان الاتنين لما يشتغلوا يكنسلوا بعض وميدخلوش هوا بالاضافه انها تكون بتخلط لتحت يعنى لما بتعمل كونتاكت مع المنتج بتاخده لتحت مش بتقلبه لفوق . لاحظ كمان ان الريشه المفروض تكون متناسبه مع قطر وطول حلة الخلط .
المفروض في خلط التكسابون السرعة المثالية بتكون 60 لفه في الدقيقة انا شخصيا ببتدى ب 20 وبرفع السرعه شوية شوية لحد 60.
بالنسبة لاضافة الملح لو هتعمل شاور جل stander الافضل انك تدوب الملح خارجيا وتضيفه على شكل محلول علشان تضمن ان يدوب بشكل كامل وتتحكم في اللزوجه .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 يناير 2014)

هو انا اصلا لسه يا باشمهندس مجربتش طريقة اذابة الماء فى التكسابون فقط لوحده , انا الى كنت بعمله قبل كده انى بتخن الاول بالتيلوز الاول وبضيف عليه التكسابون وبحله بالطريقه دى , انما معنى كلامك انى اشغل الخلاط على سرعه قليله والماء والتكسابون موجودين مع بعض لوحدهم ولما يحل التكسابون اضيف محلول الملح واتخن باللزوجه الى انا عايزها فهل كده انا فهمتك صح ولا لا , وما هو الوقت اللازم لإذابة التكسابون بهذه الطريقه بفرض ان تركيزه فى الماء 17 فى الميه , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 يناير 2014)

اه كده فهمتنى صح بس افتكر شغل الخلاط الاول قبل الاضافه بالنسبة للوقت معنديش اجابة محددة بتختلف على حسب شكل الخلاط cylender او conical والسعة كم بس عموما اعتقد هتاخد معاك من 20 دقيقة ل30 دقيقة بالكتير قوى على اى حال لو رفعت الحرارة ل 40 هيقل الوقت اللازم للخلط والذوبان هيكون اسرع


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> اه كده فهمتنى صح بس افتكر شغل الخلاط الاول قبل الاضافه بالنسبة للوقت معنديش اجابة محددة بتختلف على حسب شكل الخلاط cylender او conical والسعة كم بس عموما اعتقد هتاخد معاك من 20 دقيقة ل30 دقيقة بالكتير قوى على اى حال لو رفعت الحرارة ل 40 هيقل الوقت اللازم للخلط والذوبان هيكون اسرع



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس والله بجد بستفيد منك كتير جدا , ربنا يجعل علمك ده فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , بس ممكن صوره لو سمحت لشكل الريشه الى انت تقصدها علشان أعرف شكلها أفضل .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 يناير 2014)

شوف شكلها هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=403885


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (15 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير على معلوماتكم القيمة 
وارجومنكم اضافة صور توضيحية للخلاط وريشة الخلط المثاليه لتحضير المنظفات
مع الشكر


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههه الظاهر انكم مكسليت تفتحوا الرابط الى فيه نفس الصورة عموما الصورة اهى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس على التوضيح الرائع بالصور , انا الى فهمته من شرحك والصوره ان الريشه الى تحت بتكون زى مروحة الهواء بتعتنا فى البيت بتدفع الهواء من خلفها للأمام , والى فوقيها بتعمل عكس ذلك , بمعنى إن الريشه الى تحت بتاخد الميه الى فوقيها وبتدفعها لتحت بينما ان الريشه الى فوقيها بتاخد الميه الى تحتها وتدفعها لوفق فهل انا كده فهمت صح ولا لا , ثانيا ما هو المسافه بين باطن الحله والريشه الاولى والمسافه بين الريشه الأولى والريشه الثانيه والنسبه بين نصف قطر الريشه الى نصف قطر الحله , لانى عارف ان الموضوع ده ميكانيكا مهم , ثالثا هل التكسابون ممكن يذوب فى كمية ماء 1 : 1 ولا حيكون صعب لان ملح الطعام لما جيت علشان أجرب ذوبانه فى الماء لقيته أن أقل كمية للذوبان بتكون 1 ملح إالى 4 ماء وانا لما حاجى اخدهم من التركيبه حيقلل كده الماء الى حيدوب فى التكسابون خصوصا لو نسبة التكسابون فى التركيبه مرتفعه فهل ده حيأثر على ذوبان التكسابون , وانا بتاسفلك على كثرة أسالتى بس بكون سعيد لما بتعلم منك حاجه جديده والله .


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 يناير 2014)

اديك قولتها دا موضوع ميكانيكا بالتالى بتوع الميكانيكا يقدروا يتكلموا في الموضوع ده افضل منى .
يا بشمهندس انت مش بتتعلم منى انا متأكد انك اتعلمت الحاجات الى بقولها هنا دى يمكن بس بفكرك بيها يعنى موضوع انك تدوب مادة معينه في الماء او اى مذيب اخر انا معنديش ادنى شك انك درست في الكليه موضوع الذوبانية soulibility product وتقدر تحسبها لاى مادة بكل سهوله عموما الملح النقى المكرر عنده ذوبانية 360 جرام \ لتر التكسابون 70% طبعا مش هتقدر تدوبه بنسبة 50 50 بالتالى الناس الى بتستخدم تركيزات عاليه من التكسابون غالبا بتستخدم تكسابون 28% لانه فيه نسبه عاليه من الماء ويبقى سهل في الذوبان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 يناير 2014)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 يناير 2014)

تسلم يا استاذنا الغالى


----------



## mido_lordship (16 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> ههههههههههه الظاهر انكم مكسليت تفتحوا الرابط الى فيه نفس الصورة عموما الصورة اهى


ههههههههههه اكيد خسروا كتير ياهندسة لان الموضوع اللي فات استفسار خاص بالبرنس اللي هو انا (ده مثال للتواضع كقدوة يعني :16


----------



## mido_lordship (16 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الله يبارك لك


ايه ياهندسة مش هاتروح تستجم ولا ايه الاسبوع ده :1:


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 يناير 2014)

طبعا يا برنس خسارة فادحة . متقلقش الاستاذ فعلا بيستجم ومش سائل ولا فاكر حد الله يسهلوا


----------



## mido_lordship (16 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> طبعا يا برنس خسارة فادحة . متقلقش الاستاذ فعلا بيستجم ومش سائل ولا فاكر حد الله يسهلوا


لا متقلقش لو بيستجم بجد هاحاول اطب عليه :75:


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 يناير 2014)

طيب روح طب عليه علشان دى معلومه أكيده انه بيستجم :78:


----------



## mido_lordship (16 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> طيب روح طب عليه علشان دى معلومه أكيده انه بيستجم :78:


طيب تمام بس هايعرف انك انت اللي وزتني بدماغك بقه
هايجي كده يلاقينا مقطعين فروته :7:


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> اديك قولتها دا موضوع ميكانيكا بالتالى بتوع الميكانيكا يقدروا يتكلموا في الموضوع ده افضل منى .
> يا بشمهندس انت مش بتتعلم منى انا متأكد انك اتعلمت الحاجات الى بقولها هنا دى يمكن بس بفكرك بيها يعنى موضوع انك تدوب مادة معينه في الماء او اى مذيب اخر انا معنديش ادنى شك انك درست في الكليه موضوع الذوبانية soulibility product وتقدر تحسبها لاى مادة بكل سهوله عموما الملح النقى المكرر عنده ذوبانية 360 جرام \ لتر التكسابون 70% طبعا مش هتقدر تدوبه بنسبة 50 50 بالتالى الناس الى بتستخدم تركيزات عاليه من التكسابون غالبا بتستخدم تكسابون 28% لانه فيه نسبه عاليه من الماء ويبقى سهل في الذوبان



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس على هذه المعلومات القيمه , طيب لو تسمحلى عندى سؤال كمان , هل لو انا دلوقتى دوبت التكسابون وبقى محلول هل لو وضعت عليه الملح خام بدون ان يذوب خارجيا فى ماء هل حيتخن و حيدوب فى محلول التكسابون بدون مشاكل مع زيادة مدة التقليب عليه ولا حيعمل معايا مشكله .


----------

